# baby brisket



## dsls90 (Jul 3, 2019)

getting ready to do my first brisket on my new pit boss. every thing i see is for a 10-15 pounder. Mine is just 2.5 lbs. Any and all advice will be helpful


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 3, 2019)

Check this thread out by SmokinAl. Keeps a small flat from drying out and turns out great results!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/brisket-flat-my-way.277499/


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 4, 2019)

dsls90 said:


> getting ready to do my first brisket on my new pit boss. every thing i see is for a 10-15 pounder. Mine is just 2.5 lbs. Any and all advice will be helpful



Those 10 - 15 pounders are full packers which have the flat and point connected.  2.5 pounds seems a bit light for a flat.  Do you know if this is the flat or point?

Cook is the same as with a regular brisket just the times will vary.

Are you going to wrap the brisket at stall?

In either case, keep a probe in the center of the meat and start proving it at 190.  Pull it off when the probe goes through the meat with very little resistance.  Usually over 205 is overdone IMHO.

Happy smoking.

JC


----------



## dsls90 (Jul 14, 2019)

flavor was good with a nice smoke ring but tough as hell. I tried a second one took off at 180. still tough


----------



## schlotz (Jul 14, 2019)

Let's hear what smoker you used and the process you followed. I'm sure someone will be able to point you towards a successful outcome.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 14, 2019)

dsls90 said:


> flavor was good with a nice smoke ring but tough as hell. I tried a second one took off at 180. still tough



Sounds like it was severally under-cooked. At 180* your not even into probing territory. With the next one only use time/temp as a guide. When you hit 190* start probing the brisket in the thickest part. It should go in effortlessly. BTW those small flats can be the most difficult to smoke tender.

Chris


----------

